# What makes a perfect PCT?



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 15, 2016)

bros, heard that PCT and recovery help a lot whats the best stack for your PCT?:action-smiley-064:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 15, 2016)

My best ever was Nolvadex and aromasin


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 17, 2016)

I still like this method:

NOLVA: WK1 40MG, WK2 30MG, WK3 20MG (DAILY)
CLOMID: WK1 100MG, WK2 50MG, WK3 50MG (DAILY)


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 17, 2016)

Hcg


----------



## Sully (Jun 17, 2016)

2 things make perfect PCT. Experience and blood testing.


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 20, 2016)

Phoenixk2 said:


> My best ever was Nolvadex and aromasin



how long u run for it


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 20, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> 2 things make perfect PCT. Experience and blood testing.



u bet kkkk, how many weeks after my PCT would be better?


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 20, 2016)

d2r2ddd said:


> Hcg



heard that maybe i'll try


----------



## Richard King (Aug 8, 2016)

Clomid or Nolvadex exclusively for 4 to 6 weeks at doses of 150mg or 40mg respectively


----------



## big_rich (Aug 8, 2016)

Nolvadex and clomid 
Nolva 40402020
Clomid 50505050 
Gw 50516 
Do not use hcg during pct you can use it last 6 weeks leading up to pct. Hcg will keep u shut down and prevent recovery


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 10, 2016)

The following details the week-by-week dosing protocols for the cycle. It runs for 16 weeks, or roughly four months. This is followed by a three-week PCT (post-cycle therapy) period utilizing hCG. I assume some anti-estrogens are also thrown in there. This is designed to help restore normal testosterone production more quickly. No doubt, during and for a while after a cycle like this, natural testosterone would be seriously suppressed. This could hinder one’s ability to retain their hard-earned gains, making PCT very important. To that end, Piana also makes use of hGH here. This is not common during PCT, given the cost of hGH. However, the drug, at least under therapeutic conditions, has been shown to help maintain lean body mass during periods of low testosterone.


----------



## Sully (Aug 10, 2016)

Amber1994 said:


> The following details the week-by-week dosing protocols for the cycle. It runs for 16 weeks, or roughly four months. This is followed by a three-week PCT (post-cycle therapy) period utilizing hCG. I assume some anti-estrogens are also thrown in there. This is designed to help restore normal testosterone production more quickly. No doubt, during and for a while after a cycle like this, natural testosterone would be seriously suppressed. This could hinder one’s ability to retain their hard-earned gains, making PCT very important. To that end, Piana also makes use of hGH here. This is not common during PCT, given the cost of hGH. However, the drug, at least under therapeutic conditions, has been shown to help maintain lean body mass during periods of low testosterone.



And yet another blatant example of cut and paste from some other site by this same account. And this time he used an entire paragraph to say absolutely nothing of useful.


----------



## custom creation (Aug 10, 2016)

Nolvadex,clomid,hcg


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Aug 10, 2016)

custom creation said:


> Nolvadex,clomid,hcg



now im running on it


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Aug 10, 2016)

big_rich said:


> Nolvadex and clomid
> Nolva 40402020
> Clomid 50505050
> Gw 50516
> Do not use hcg during pct you can use it last 6 weeks leading up to pct. Hcg will keep u shut down and prevent recovery



thanks for your tips bro


----------



## big_rich (Aug 10, 2016)

Hcg is suppressive and should not be included in pct. Piana does hcg as a bridge not during a pct. Pct should Also last min 4 weeks to 6 for a long cycle. Nolvadex clomid  should be used peptides can be included also. The sarm gw501516 would be a great addition to a pct as it is non supressive


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 11, 2016)

i can tell you although the you have the best PCT,there's no gurantee that you will recover


----------



## big_rich (Aug 11, 2016)

Pct is the most important part of any cycle .


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nolvadex and aromasin can help you recover, but not totally


----------



## SRHealthTech (Aug 22, 2016)

2 shots per week of 2500iu HCG with the Clomid 10-50mg/day
Or Arimidex ,0.5mg/eod  ,Nolvadex 20-40mg per day


----------



## big_rich (Aug 22, 2016)

Sr not trying to bash bto but that is incorrect info. Hcg is supressive and goes against the goal of pct and should not be utilized during pct. Proper protocol or what I feel is the best way to run it is the last 6 weeks on cycle leading up to pct. Then during pct the basics should be used 
Clomid 
Nolvadex 
Gw501516 

I think that idea came from rich piana the whole 2500 but he is not intending to recover htpa just bridging between cycles with


----------

